# Piranha Taxidermy



## payarafish (Apr 15, 2006)

Well these guys are huge, my friend said they were for sure from brazil. Does anybody know what species they are and what they are worth. The piranhas are over 14" long and 10" high!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Thats a Serraselmus Rhombeus

If its over 14" in length that can cost you around $700-$800

(black piranha)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> Thats a Serraselmus Rhombeus
> 
> *If its over 14" in length that can cost you around $700-$800*
> 
> (black piranha)


if its ALIVE that is


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

yea if it alive...

you can buy preseved piranhas like the picture you have above in ebay for $15-$25 if thats what your asking


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Most are S. rhombeus (the large ones), though I have a few P. nattereri around 10 inches or so.

Here is an example of a large S. rhombeus.









One last photo. This specimen comes from Paraguay.
P. nattereri.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks like a tern slightly bu hey your the expert


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Tern = P. nattereri, locality Paraguay.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

i think the one's with the real eyes are way better looking, something about those fake eyes cheapens the look of the Piranha.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MIKE JONES Posted Today, 12:01 AM
> i think the one's with the real eyes are way better looking, *something about those fake eyes *cheapens the look of the Piranha.


Yes it does, reminds me of a parrot.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

That P at the very top looks like a highschool art project.
Nice pieces Frank! Is that you in the picture? Cleaned up Jerry Garcia!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 77gp454 Posted Today, 12:58 AM
> That P at the very top looks like a highschool art project.
> Nice pieces Frank! Is that you in the picture? Cleaned up Jerry Garcia


Yup, that's me. My granddaughter was complaining of my beard being in the way when she kissed my cheek, so being a good grandpa, I shaved it and made it smooth for her smootches.









Those are just a couple examples, I have many more. The large S. rhombeus sells for about $15 U.S. in Iquitos.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Does she know her Grandpa is the piranha master?


----------



## payarafish (Apr 15, 2006)

Well thanks alot Frank thats some great info. The one ontop is 16 inches long and 10 inches high. 15 sounds like a good deal but i never get over to Brazil. I have an oppurtunity to buy some more but all the eyes are painted red and they want 60 each for them. 
Anybody else have any huge stuffed piranhas please post them up!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

look on ebay, theres a guy that sells them with tha ''real''eyes, he says their from a small village in BRAZIL, hes got some of tha nicest ones iv seen for sale.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Froogle said:


> Looks like a tern slightly bu hey your the expert


haha.....no, sounds like you are the expert froogle.....lol.....


----------



## payarafish (Apr 15, 2006)

Well does anybody have any huge taxidermied Piranhas for sale over 15" ?

Can everybody post pics of there stuffed piranhas! Would love to check them out!

Also anybody have a taxidermied Payara! I have a big red tail payara in my freezer that passed away, but the taxi guy wanted 150 to taxi him! Heres my other one without the red eyes, huge 16" highback, my friend said he thinks its a vinny but i have no clue!


----------



## payarafish (Apr 15, 2006)

Heres a huge 15+ stuffed black piranha!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I am getting my red done proff taxadermy and he is only charging me a 100 bucks for the both sides and puting it on a pedal stool will have shots when I pick him up in like 6 months


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

when i was in manaus, brazil i saw a lot of cool preserved piranhas in the markets and stuff. but at the time i wasnt into or even keeping fish.lol

you see some amazing specimens (size wise) out there. some are done way better than others.


----------

